# Lowest priced wifi LED lights I've seen (thus far)



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I found this while looking for DIY parts on ebay:

for US$240 you get 2 led lights with a wifi programmable controller. 80 3 watt leds in total. In case anyone was interested in trying them out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Plug-Cab...868159?hash=item3d2660923f:g:ZfIAAOSwAuZX41S1

It is what it is. there are better albeit more expensive led options out there. I personally think there are too many white leds in these and other cheap black box chinese leds. I'd swap out much of the whites for royal blues, uv, cyan, etc. if you're slightly handy.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Link not working for me.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry about that. seems listing might have changed.

light:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262636868159?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

if the listing is moved, here's the seller's store:
http://stores.ebay.com/kingringm2cbridge/Electronic-/_i.html?_fsub=13554836012



conix67 said:


> Link not working for me.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

That's an amazing price. Fixture look very close to those evergrow brands. It might look too yellow but at least closer to neutral look, friendly to cameras.


----------

